# have you seen this movie



## patrickr

should this be translated as

'as-tu veux ce film'
or
'as-tu déjà veux ce film?'

i wonder cause the déjà might imply that i know the person will see it at some point, which may not be the case.

thanks.


----------



## heydzatsmi

veux >> vouloir =want
*vu* >> voir = see

'as-tu *vu* ce film?' = have you seen this movie?

'as-tu déjà *vu* ce film?' =have you ever seen this movie?


----------



## savannah

Not being a native speaker, I can't answer your question about déjà (though I've wondered that myself), but I can tell you that your verb is wrong.  You need vu, the past participle of voir (to see).  What you have is a form of vouloir (to want).


----------



## patrickr

oops.  thanks.  i meant vu.  so heydzatsmi, using déjà doesn't imply that the person will see it for sure at some point?


----------



## Isanou

No, déjà means this person did


----------



## patrickr

right, but my question is does it imply that if they haven't see it yet they will at some point.  

like in english 'have you seen this movie yet' implies that they either saw it or will see it.  

where 'have you seen this movie' or have you ever seen this movie' doesn't assume they would see it at any point.

does that make sense?


----------



## Isanou

Ok, I understand

In the sentence "as-tu déjà vu ce film?" it only means "have you seen it?" it does not imply that the person will see it someday.

I'm trying to find a way to translate "have you seen it yet" but I can't for now...


----------



## patrickr

ok thanks, maybe the negative would work, but i guess it not the exact same meaning.

Tu n'as pas encore vu ce film.

you haven seen this film yet?


----------



## timboleicester

heydzatsmi said:


> veux >> vouloir =want
> *vu* >> voir = see
> 
> 'as-tu *vu* ce film?' = have you seen this movie?
> 
> 'as-tu déjà *vu* ce film?' =have you ever seen this movie?


 
Doesn't deja (sorry about the accents I have a laptop) mean "already"

Have you *already* seen this film?


----------



## patrickr

thats what i wanna know.  it does, but i don't think it does in this context.  in other contexts it means already or yet.  so i wanted to be sure that here it didn't.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Déjà _mean the same here as it does in other contexts.
Have you seen this movie yet?


----------



## Isanou

In this context it only means have you seen it. 

Yet, means they are gonna see it at some point?
And already, what does it means?


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> _Déjà _mean the same here as it does in other contexts.
> Have you seen this movie yet?


 
OK ... how do you say "have you already seen this film?"


----------



## Isanou

hehe have you already seen this film? = As-tu déjà vu ce film?


----------



## patrickr

already means déjà in the sense of, for example

veux-tu manger? non, j'ai déjà manger.
do you want to eat? no, i already ate.

yet gives the impression that its a movie that person would probably see.  if it was a movie genre that you know they didn't like, then using yet would either be odd or sarcastic.


----------



## Cath.S.

How do you say 
have you seen it yet?

Et Isanou,  tu as modifié ton message très vite, mais pas assez.


----------



## timboleicester

Isanou said:


> hehe have you already seen this film? = As-tu déjà vu ce film?


 
Are we saying that 

"Have you seen this film yet?" = "Have you already seen this film?" 

Going to re read the post and see what's going on.


----------



## patrickr

Isanou said:


> hehe have you already seen this film? = As-tu déjà vu ce film?



seriosuly?


----------



## Isanou

Ok so the answer "I didn't see it, yet" would be "Je ne l'ai pas encore vu" It could also have the sarcastic tone you're talking about.

So déjà means already, not yet.


----------



## Isanou

patrickr said:


> seriosuly?


 
Yes


----------



## Isanou

timboleicester said:


> Are we saying that
> 
> "Have you seen this film yet?" = "Have you already seen this film?"
> 
> Going to re read the post and see what's going on.


 
No not, exactly. As said before, Have you seen it yet, means the person is supposed to see it.


----------



## Cath.S.

Isanou said:


> Ok so the answer "I didn't see it, yet" would be "Je ne l'ai pas encore vu" It could also have the sarcastic tone you're talking about.
> 
> So déjà means already, not yet.


Lorsque l'on pose une question, on emploie _déjà_, pas _encore_.

Tu l'as déjà vu ? 
Non, pas encore. 

_Tu l'as encore vu = have you seen it *again. *_
_Non,  pas déjà* * _


----------



## patrickr

so to start over, if I want to ask someone if they've seen a movie i should drop the déjà.


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> Lorsque l'on pose une question, on emploie _déjà_, pas _encore_.
> 
> Tu l'as déjà vu ?
> Non, pas encore.
> 
> _Tu l'as encore vu = have you seen it *again. *_
> _Non, pas déjà* * _


 
Why is this wrong? It means to me " no, I haven't seen it again (yet) " Meaning I am supposed to be seeing it twice.


----------



## Isanou

Oui je sais, mais je donnais un exemple pour la réponse.


----------



## Isanou

patrickr said:


> so to start over, if I want to ask someone if they've seen a movie i should drop the déjà.


 
Yes.


----------



## Isanou

timboleicester said:


> Why is this wrong? It means to me " no, I haven't seen it again (yet) " Meaning I am supposed to be seeing it twice.


 
The answer in english would be "no, not yet" but in french you can't say "non pas déjà" you would say "non pas encore"
If of course you *are* planning to see it *again*


----------



## timboleicester

patrickr said:


> so to start over, if I want to ask someone if they've seen a movie i should drop the déjà.


 
Yes! Est-ce que tu as vu ce film?  Where did the notion of "deja" come from.


----------



## Isanou

You can say déjà, but it adds absolutly nothing to the question


----------



## Cath.S.

timboleicester said:


> Why is this wrong? It means to me " no, I haven't seen it again (yet) " Meaning I am supposed to be seeing it twice.


It's just bad grammar. _I haven't seen it again yet_ would be _non, je ne l'ai pas *encore *revu._

The only case you could say non, pas déjà (and it would be very informal) would be in this sort of contect:

Tu attends des invités à dîner, ils doivent arriver à 20 heures. Tu es en train de prendre ta douche tranquillement à 19 heures quinze lorsque retentit la sonnette de la porte d'entrée et c'est alors que tu peux t'écrier, furieux_ : Oh, non, pas *déjà *!_


----------



## Isanou

Enfin voici un exemple comme celui-ci que je cherchais!


----------



## patrickr

egueule said:


> Lorsque l'on pose une question, on emploie _déjà_, pas _encore_.
> 
> Tu l'as déjà vu ?
> Non, pas encore.
> 
> _Tu l'as encore vu = have you seen it *again. *_
> _Non,  pas déjà* * _



Mais est-ce que le 'déjà' donne un sens que la personne va le voir ce film (at some point).  je ne sais pas comment dire 'at some point'.


----------



## timboleicester

egueule said:


> It's just bad grammar. _I haven't seen it again yet_ would be _non, je ne l'ai pas *encore *revu._
> 
> The only case you could say non, pas déjà (and it would be very indoemal) would be in this sort of contect:
> 
> Tu attends des invités à dîner, ils doivent arriver à 20 heures. Tu es en train de prendre ta douche tranquillement à 19 heures quinze lorsque retentit la sonnette de la porte d'entrée et c'est alors que tu peux t'écrier, furieux_ : Oh, non, pas *déjà *!_


 
I have only just stopped laughing ....


----------



## Cath.S.

patrickr said:


> Mais est-ce que le 'déjà' donne un sens que la personne va le voir ce film (at some point). je ne sais pas comment dire 'at some point'.


at some point = à un moment donné, à un moment ou à un autre.
The only_ honest_ answer I can come up with is that it _may_.
Déjà could be meaningless, as Isanou said, it could also imply that the person is going to see the movie. Context makes it obvious.


----------



## patrickr

the context would just be making conversation.  you tak about one movie then ask if they've seen x other movie.  I think I'll drop the déjà in this situation.


----------

